# Alchemy/ES2 - Michael McCann/Sascha Dikiciyan



## Paul Owen (Feb 16, 2018)

I've found a love for synths at the moment but am too much of a newbie to be arsed to program new sounds. 
Now, Michael McCann and 
https://vi-control.net/search?client=ms-android-lenovo&v=7.19.20.21.arm64&noj=1&hl=en-GB&q=Sonic+Mayhem&stick=H4sIAAAAAAAAAONgVeLSz9U3MK7IM023NFJISS0tVkitUMhNzMvOzEtRSMksy0xJTVFIzs8tyC9OLTrFCFZuZFaYbmAC5UD0PmL8z8gt8PLHPWGpr4yT1py8xviOkUvAJx-oK6cyKDUnsSQ1JSRfSIWLzTWvJLOkUkiKi0eKA2xYsrmZBoMUFxecJ7SZkYs7OLUkJN83PyUzrVJoMaPQAmymacFNU-Dil-IG6Tc0Now3sIgHGsjLhSwglIBqZKCQPxenb2puUmpRsX-akBMXl3N-Tk5qcklmfp6QCZeklKh-MlxAH-b_YqC54lzYpXgAh2_AOk0BAAA&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwic0svi0qrZAhUJmrQKHYscDu8Qri4IDg (Sascha Dikiciyan)
of Deus Ex fame, have an awesome synth sound (pads and plucks) and I was wondering if there are any third party presets (or first party for that matter) that would emulate their sound for alchemy or es2? Maybe even kontakt or exs24? 

OR

Do any of you have hints and tips to get their sound (remember I'm a newbie to the synth game) 

For now...

Thanks


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 17, 2018)

Perhaps this thread might help ?
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/need-help-with-some-making-some-sounds.57935/

My opinion is Dark Zebra and Massive or Serum would get you there..

The Unfinished does some very good soundsets, here is one he worked on with Sascha! that has sounds for Massive and Absynth. You can buy them individually as well.
http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop/doomsday/

and some others where he mentions inspiration from Dues Ex
http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop/zebra-kronos-dark-edition/
http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop/zebra-borealis-dark-edition/
http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop/zebra-quasar-dark-edition/


----------



## Paul Owen (Feb 19, 2018)

Great stuff, I've not got the cash just yet for Zebra but it's on my radar now. I take it there isn't anything out to replicate the sound on Alchemy (preset wise I mean)? Thanks for the response SP.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 19, 2018)

If you update Logic to 10.4 check out the new Visions soundset (download from Sound Library Manager/Alchemy Sound Libraries). They are very good.

For additional Alchemy sounds check out Patchpool/Simon Stockhausen but they are more sound design in nature IMO.
http://www.patchpool.de/alchemy_resurrection.html

But overall no to your question. What you could do is give the U-he freebie synths a spin, Zebralette, Podolski, Tyrell N6. They are very good for the price 
https://www.u-he.com/cms/zebralette
https://www.u-he.com/cms/tyrelln6
https://www.u-he.com/cms/podolski


----------

